
The new dot com bubble is here: it’s called online advertising - piccolbo
https://thecorrespondent.com/100/the-new-dot-com-bubble-is-here-its-called-online-advertising/
======
piccolbo
It seems to me the authors make three main points 1) Pay-per-action confuses
correlation (action when seeing ad) with causation (action because of seeing
ad). Hence click-through-rate maximizes correlation instead of causation.
Google knows you were going to buy anyway, thus serves you an ad. 2) Marketers
and ad networks interests' are aligned in that they want to maximize
advertisement budgets. Hence marketers will ignore randomized studies showing
ads of some type are not effective. 3) Even when these studies are performed,
even major sample sizes are insufficient to support any conclusion

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873)

480+ points

